# 2014 Gramophone Awards



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Courtesy of Presto Classical, a link for the *shortlists* for the 2014 Gramophone Awards.

A glaring nomination omission for me, is nothing from the excellent Corelli series with Avison Ensemble, on Linn.

Any others? :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/features/1095/Gramophone-Awards-Shortlist


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Though I get plenty of new releases, I tend not to get the sort of albums that end up on the Gramophone awards shortlist. Mostly because I much prefer to hear unfamiliar music than to hear another performance of something I already know - so that rules out a lot! And a lot of what end up as my favourites are lower-profile releases that have no weight of critical opinion behind them - which means I tend not to have a "I can't believe they left out such-and-such" reaction.

I've actually heard very few of the albums this year. I'm glad the CPE Bach Magnificat and Herreweghe's Dvorak got in.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I find that the Early Music and Contemporary awards are the most exciting, the ones I want to follow up on from the shortlist, and perhaps more tellingly and less subjectively, those are the award winners that are still refered to in connection with the albums by the wider media a decade or more after winning. 

I've heard the CPE Bach Magnificat and agree its very good. The HM Beethoven trios disc has been recommended by a few people on Current Listening.

Last year the radio station here played all the winners in their entirety, one each week. Hopefully the'll do it again this year.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Didn't they have a category dedicated to historical reissues before? A shame that seems to have vanished.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Funny, i'm not interested in any of them.
Guess I like the oldies.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Funny, i'm not interested in any of them.
> Guess I like the oldies.


How old is an oldie? Are we talking Dame Clara Butt? Did you hear her live? :devil:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> How old is an oldie? Are we talking Dame Clara Butt? Did you hear her live? :devil:


Not quite that far I don't think.
Furtwangler thru Giulini about does it for me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Not quite that far I don't think.
> Furtwangler thru Giulini about does it for me.


I might almost say the same - except in pre-1800s music. I can enjoy very few recordings of Baroque music made before the '60s. I think the best "early" music players have brought that repertoire to life, transforming what began as dry scholarship into something both more authentic and more vital. I can't say the same for the performance of Romantic music, though. The "old guys" (like us) won't be bested there, on their home turf.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree. But I still prefer Bohm's, Marriner's and Krips's Mozart to Gardiner et all.
Baroque I would agree.
Even though I love Karajans Brandenburgs..
And I Musici's Vivaldi.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> How old is an oldie? Are we talking Dame Clara Butt? Did you hear her live? :devil:


I'm profoundly suspicious of any singer born after 1870.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I'm profoundly suspicious of any singer born after 1870.


My avatar heard that.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> My avatar heard that.


I'll make an exception for Tito cause he's gorgeous!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I'll make an exception for Tito cause he's gorgeous!


Gosh! Thanks! :kiss:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Winners announced:

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards/2014

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/promo.php?promo=515&blurb=515


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I quite like The Sixteen and will probably check out their recording of work by Bartłomiej Pękiel. Always good to stumble upon an earlier "unknown".

I have the C.P.E. Bach _Magnificat_... and it is indeed quite good.

I don't think I need another _Missa Solemnis_... and another by Gardiner. I quite like the one I have. Another Mozart _Requiem_? No. Another Brandenburgs? Much as I love Bach... no, I have enough. Still another _St. John Passion_ or _Death and the Maiden_. No thank you. And still another damn cycle of Beethoven symphonies? Really? And Brahms' as well?!

Honestly, most of the core repertoire is available already in such an array of brilliant performances/recordings that you are really going to have to do something spectacular... or unique... to catch my ear.

Beyond the works mentioned I think the Schmelzer sounds interesting. Schumann by Uchida? I'll add that to my wish list. Vasily Petrenko on Shosty's 4th I'll probably pick up as I'm collecting this whole cycle. Definitely anything by Philippe Jaroussky and Bejun Mehta.


----------

